# I could listen to Victor Wooten talk about music all day...



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

I know, right!!! Amazing insightful man. I haven’t watched the video you posted yet but I watched this one a couple weeks ago. Probably a similar message.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

He is such a great musician, and also seems like a wonderful human being.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

StratCat said:


> I know, right!!! Amazing insightful man. I haven’t watched the video you posted yet but I watched this one a couple weeks ago. Probably a similar message.


Watched that one this morning - some overlap, but lots of fresh insights in that one too! He is a remarkable human being.

I loved watching the host's reactions to his insights.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Agreed, amazing player and so insightful on music and musicianship. And one of the chillest dudes ever.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Markysharky (Aug 28, 2019)

You bet. I saw a vid where he was playing a bass line along with a guitar players 2 or 3 chord vamp. He intentionally made a bass line out of the 4 notes that would be considered “wrong “ in relation to the vamp He played those “wrong “ notes with such rhythm and conviction that it is the guitar player that ends up sounding wrong. Wish I could find it. It is gold


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

His work with Bela Fleck is golden. I think that any _one_ can aspire to great heights and achieve their vision, but to build a rapport with others and simpatico relations within the music is a rare feat.
I've watched all of these videos at some time this year and they serve as a true reminder of what it is we're working with when we pick up the instrument. Victor says it at some point, or at the very least alludes to it, that music is made of 3 elements. And, once you can start juggling 2 elements proficiently, the 3rd element is generated as a result of the work you're doing.
So never doubt that _you_ have the capability to make music without any other tools/effects/accoutrements besides your body and your instrument.


----------

